#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Hesssssssss

## CyberNBD

Paar videootjes van m'n nieuwe aanwinsten, 10 tracks en 2 intella's.  Bij intella videootjes zaten er alleen nog maar standaard beweginkjes in de controller (had ze net 1 dag <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>), is maar wat testen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/track1.rm [8.28Mb]
http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/track2.rm [8.31Mb]
http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/track3.rm [7.94Mb]
http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/track4.rm [6.33Mb]

http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/intella1.rm [12.3Mb]
http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/intella2.rm [6.95Mb]
http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/highend/intella3.rm [6.54Mb]

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Music Power

High-End Rules the world zoals botweg altijd zegt <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## PowerSound

pietzak zou ik zeggen !

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## EP Woody

Wat zijn die Intella's snel.

Mooi filmpie, jammer dat de resolutie iets minder was. Werd een beetje blokkerig op m'n scherm (weet het moet ook niet fullscreen draaien met die filmpjes.)


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## movinghead

Fijne machines... vooral die intella's...
Het valt me op dat je gek bent op je kleuren wieltjes...  :Smile:  :Smile: 


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## CyberNBD

Nou gek op kleurenwieltjes.. was maar wat testen hoor, dit soort chaos richt ik meestal niet aan op klus <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Maar die intella's staan mij wel erg aan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (tracks ook wel hoor daar zit ook tempo in)

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## CyberNBD

Ff vergeten over de resolutie, das omdat de files anders wel erg groot werden, als je graag download wil ik ze nog wel in een betere resolutie op de server gooien.  Fullscreen moet je uiteraard niet doen want dat wordt wel heel erg blokkerig.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

errug bekend trackspot geluidje...

klinkt me als muziek in de oren...

hoe lang ben je trouwens aan het programmeren geweest??

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Dave

RM <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
Dat heb ik er nou net niet op staan. (Met opzet)
Maken die spots eigenlijk wel geluid? Volgens mij zijn ze ontzettend stil. Zeker in vergelijking met menig ander merk

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## CyberNBD

Die trackspots half uurtje ongeveer, intella heb ik nog nix voor geprogt moet is nog es doen, tracks heb ik ook nog wel wat ideeën, en de hes controller zelf moet ook nog es deftig geprogt worden.  Zet er hier alleen standaarddingen in die overal te gebruiken zijn, rest doe ik wel op klus en iedere keer opslaan bouw je vanzelf een leuke collectie op.
Opzich maken die tracks niet zo denderend veel geluid maar als je er 10 vlak langs elkaar hebt hangen in een ruimte van 5*4 hoor je het best goed.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

owh nee...

maken een typisch piepend, zoemend, trackspot geluid (vind ik)

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## CyberNBD

Piepend? moet je ze toch es goed smeren hoor <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## L-S design

Ziet er inderdaad netjes uit!! Je brengt menig leeftijdsgenoot (19) aan het kwijlen! <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Sparen van geld is ook een vak! Mag ik vragen wat je er voor hebt betaald? Ben zelf ook nog op zoek naar iets dergelijks!

gr.

Here we go again!

----------


## Dj Cross

*slijmmmm *slijmmmmm

niet alleen leeftijdsgenoten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hehe Tom eindelijk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik heb zelfs even een paar filmpjes gedownloaded en ze deden het nog ook....jeeee!!

Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik als geluidshobbypik toch wel erg gecharmeerd ben van deze lampjes, misschien dat ik die ook ooit nog wel eens koop<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Ziet er inderdaad netjes uit!! Je brengt menig leeftijdsgenoot (19) aan het kwijlen! <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Sparen van geld is ook een vak! Mag ik vragen wat je er voor hebt betaald? Ben zelf ook nog op zoek naar iets dergelijks!
> 
> gr.
> 
> Here we go again!



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>Ja.....tom vertel eens........wat heb je er eigenlijk voor betaald??!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>hehe........<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## DeMennooos

Om maar met Zeeuws meisje te spreken:

"Geen cent te veel hoor" <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

De 2 Intellaaatjes en controller heb ik geruild voor m'n 6 geni's, waar showtechniek nu de trotse bezitter van is <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.
De 10 Trackspots komen van een bandje, waren 450 euro per stuk heb ik voor 4000 euro voor de 10 kunnen wegkapen.
Het was oorspronkelijk helemaal niet de bedoeling nieuwe scans te kopen maar toen ik die trackjes voor dat prijsje zag staan begon er toch wat te kriebelen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zeg showtechniek, ik heb nog 2 oude coemar pictors en 2 robocolor MSD200's ruilen tegen 2 intella's?  :Wink: 

vette ruil zeg, 

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Mark

Leuke filmpjes (tracks)! Is weer eens wat anders dan trussje met Parren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ehj ben gekke henkie nie..........alhoewl........

Ben Heel dat gedreutel met intella's beu!

En had net 4/6 scannetjes nodig voor een vast showtje!
Mocht niet te zwaar zijn en 250 was genoeg!

Dus kwam goed uit!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Tis hier geen snuffelsite hoor, maar een videoforum <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## moderator

* Aanbieden van artikelen*
De J&H fora zijn niet bedoeld voor de aan- en verkoop van goederen. Daarvoor heeft J&H de snuffelsite. Forum postings waarin spullen te koop worden aangeboden of gevraagd, worden verwijderd door de moderator.


en zo geschiedde....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:En had net 4/6 scannetjes nodig voor een vast showtje!
> Mocht niet te zwaar zijn en 250 was genoeg!



Die geni scans hebben toch geen msd lampen? Komt daar dus nog wel mooie en fel licht vanaf?

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## CyberNBD

In die geni's zit een 250 watt projectielampje, gaf aardig wat licht.  In de trackspots zit exact dezelfde lamp, moet wel zeggen dat daar een stuk meer licht uitkomt.  Normaal horen er in die tracks QTnogwat lampjes van HES maar iedereen propt er de standaard osram of GE projectielampjes van 5 per stuk in, 250W24V, en dat zijn exact dezelfde als die van de geni's.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------

